# Snow Day Bottles



## photolitherland (Feb 4, 2011)

School was canceled today and the girlfriend was sick so thought it would be a good time to take some photos in the snow. 











 Mishlers Herb Bitters


----------



## LC (Feb 4, 2011)

Great pics , love the color of that Mishler's Bitters . You got more nerve than I do as for subjectiing those bottles to the cold . If I tried that I would most likely end up with a few cracked bottles !


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Dugout (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the warm thoughts in a snowy day. ( I just hope the bottoms  didn't crack. )


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice pics. You are braver than me. I like pics 4 and 9 the best. Colors are really jumping on that white.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2011)

Super nice colors!....(You are brave) ....hope they all survived the photo shoot. Thanks for the great shots....


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 5, 2011)

Brave, lol, I guess, I didnt keep them out long enough for the glass to change temp that much. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 5, 2011)

Snow makes a great backdrop for photos.  Nice and white, with plenty of natural light.  Perfect.


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 5, 2011)

Just beautiful! Jeff from American Bottle Auctions posted an article on his website on how to photograph bottles. He spent alot of time writing about lighting and diffusing the light. Looks like the fluffy snow really works well doing that, the colors look great! The top on that amber onion is crazy crude.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 5, 2011)

KOOL idea,I thought id give it a try.
  Dont mind the yellow snow, dam dogs!! [8D]


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 5, 2011)

> Dont mind the yellow snow, dam dogs!!


 
 "Watch out where the huskies go, don't you eat that yellow snow"


----------



## sandchip (Feb 5, 2011)

I know y'all probably get sick of a bunch of snow after a while, but it sure makes for some great bottle pictures.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Frank Zappa [8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 5, 2011)

>


 
 I SEE PALM TREES IN THE REFLECTION! Why are there palm trees in the snow?


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 5, 2011)

They arent palm trees lol, although there are palm trees around here, those are just regular old leafless trees that I guess got bent by the glass to look like palm trees.


----------



## farmgal (Feb 6, 2011)

What an awesome way to start a Sunday sipping coffee and looking at awesome pictures!! Thanks for the pics!! farmgal


----------



## rockbot (Feb 6, 2011)

very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dabeel (Feb 8, 2011)

Those pics did turn out great!
 Nice idea!


 Doug


----------



## sandchip (Feb 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> KOOL idea,I thought id give it a try.
> Dont mind the yellow snow, dam dogs!! [8D]


 
 Looks like the trick for getting the embossing on milkglass to jump out.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 11, 2011)

nice pics.  the white background really brings out the colors!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 11, 2011)

If you like it Chris, comon' up with some of yours. You can snap pics 'til your hearts content, we got plenty of the stuff.[]


----------

